# Making Fence Posts



## Kojack (Dec 22, 2011)

I've heard that back in the day farmers in PA used a tree commonly referred to as Ironwood or Musclewood to make fence posts and that it took several years to rot (much like cedar). Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## elevan (Dec 22, 2011)

I know that here in Ohio, Black Locust trees logs will last 50+ years in the ground before they begin to rot. 

Osage Orange (Hedge Apple and known by other names as well) can be made into a living fence.

I have no experience with Ironwood as fence posts, though I have some trees here.  They are a very hard and compact (fiber) tree.  So I would imagine that they would work.  I've known people who have used Black Walnut for a few years as fence posts.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2012)

Depends on your area and it's climate. Ironwood and/or Bodark (sp) will make good fenceposts and will last +-5 years if you don't have insects that bore into them or those big black wood ants. Termites usually leave them alone tho.


----------



## brx017 (Jan 29, 2012)

Locust posts are very common here in western NC as well. They may look weathered and rotten, but seems like they get harder with age!


----------

